# Is the WL a good pet?



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

This is my first post here and I just wanted to hear from everyone. 
I have just returned a puppy after having him for only 2 weeks. I told the breeder I wanted a best friend companion dog that could do protection work. (Idk anything about it btw.)I returned him because this puppy literally wanted nothing to do with me. I’d pet him and he’d get up and go to the other room. I couldn’t get him excited for anything - a ball, tug etc. He did like food though. He just seemed very dull and unmotivated unless it was biting my pant leg or me or food. I am getting a WLGS from another breeder now and puppies are due in July. I’ve never owned a WLGS before and I’m just wondering what to expect? I chose the WLGS because of all I’ve read about them on the internet. My previous dog was a pit bull and he was the absolute best dog I’ve ever owned. Loving, loyal, protective, obedient and highly driven. This time I called the breeder and told them I want a best friend that will go with me and do things with me as well as protect me naturally. My question is, are WLGS good pets? My only experience was with a dog that was so independent that he wanted nothing to do with me unless I had food. Can a German shepherd be a loving pet and still protective once it’s old enough? Should I go for a pit bull for a better pet or should I stay with the WLGS? I love a dog with drive btw and I will be training in obedience and doc diving and possibly IGP


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

You're probably better off with a pit.

It would be a good idea to adjust your expectations of what a dog should do and be, especially after 2 weeks. German shepherds are not known to be cuddly and affectionate in general. It is also controversial to claim they, or any breed, will "protect naturally." Usually that sort of behavior is just them being fear-aggressive to strangers.

Every dog is an individual and none of the issues you had with your puppy are commonly reported among WLGSD owners. Except maybe the biting the pant leg part.


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

Ok thanks for your reply. I’m just curious as to why everyone says a German Shepherd is a good family pet? To me I’d like a dog to be interested in the fam and also affectionate to an extent. I think you’re right. The pitbull seems to be the best pet type dog that still has a ton of drive and likes to work


CactusWren said:


> You're probably better off with a pit.
> 
> It would be a good idea to adjust your expectations of what a dog should do and be, especially after 2 weeks. German shepherds are not known to be cuddly and affectionate in general. It is also controversial to claim they, or any breed, will "protect naturally." Usually that sort of behavior is just them being fear-aggressive to strangers.
> 
> Every dog is an individual and none of the issues you had with your puppy are commonly reported among WLGSD owners. Except maybe the biting the pant leg part.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

There is a very big difference in personality between bully breeds and herders. Having owned and trained both, I prefer GSDs. If you are interested in any sports, a GSD is a much better choice. I also wouldn't count on a bully to be protective at all. They were selectively bred against any type of human aggression for a long time.

That being said, the carefree, love everyone, pet me pet me!!! nature of floppy eared dogs is very different from the aloof nature of herding breeds. Your typical GSD will lay in a cool spot across the room rather than in your lap for extended periods.

You are comparing apples and bologna. Yes, they are both dogs but they are of very different flavors.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

German Shepherds make good pets ... but probably not after just two weeks. They are incredibly intelligent and are a lot of work, especially during the first couple of years.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

I’m not too much experienced, but I think 2 weeks is nothing, a puppy is still adjusting. It took couple of months for Misha (she is WGSL though) to bound with me. When we brought her home, she wasn’t interesting in many things either besides biting us and chewing on inappropriate things. Now she follows us everywhere, great behavior, intelligent, easy to train, and she loves to cuddle and take naps with me on a couch. Did I mention she loves to hug me during the naps? 🥰 I’m so in love with her, but I remember during the first ****** month, I was about to give up so many times!!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I think the breeder misled you. And you should have done more research on your own. Thanks (and welcome!) for joining, you have come to the right place. 
First off, German Shepherds are not labs. They are not jump-all-over-you -and-go-everywhere- dogs. They are the intelligent, serious guys who want things done RIGHT, the FIRST time. And if you can't do that, you are just a dumb human to them. It takes a long time (in human hours) for GS's to decide you are okay and they want to hang with you. Until then, you are just another temporary home. Duke (a shelter dog) took 6 weeks decide we were acceptable. Not unusual. Until then he refused to even learn his name. Now he's the best, big, happy dog, not the brightest, but fun to be around. He's not a watchdog by any means, but sitting in the door glass at 133 lbs he's a serious deterrent. Our little 90 lb lady is the scrappy no-nonsense one. She tells time and pushes Roomba's button. Her I would not argue with, she is definitely in charge around here. If you want a cuddly fur ball GS's are not for you. If you want a devoted companion who will do whatever you want just because you asked, get the GS. They are one person dogs. But know that they do require a lot of time and attention - they are the best friend you spend all your time with doing fun stuff. Basically, if you can accept that you are not getting a dog, but the dog is getting a human, you'll both do fine.


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

David Winners said:


> There is a very big difference in personality between bully breeds and herders. Having owned and trained both, I prefer GSDs. If you are interested in any sports, a GSD is a much better choice. I also wouldn't count on a bully to be protective at all. They were selectively bred against any type of human aggression for a long time.
> 
> That being said, the carefree, love everyone, pet me pet me!!! nature of floppy eared dogs is very different from the aloof nature of herding breeds. Your typical GSD will lay in a cool spot across the room rather than in your lap for extended periods.
> 
> You are comparing apples and bologna. Yes, they are both dogs but they are of very different flavors.


That is very interesting! See I never knew that German Shepherds were like that. Everything I read when I type in temperament of a GSD, comes up as basically loyal loving companion. I’m so confused as to why people get them as pets if they are aloof with their own people?


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

David Winners said:


> There is a very big difference in personality between bully breeds and herders. Having owned and trained both, I prefer GSDs. If you are interested in any sports, a GSD is a much better choice. I also wouldn't count on a bully to be protective at all. They were selectively bred against any type of human aggression for a long time.
> 
> That being said, the carefree, love everyone, pet me pet me!!! nature of floppy eared dogs is very different from the aloof nature of herding breeds. Your typical GSD will lay in a cool spot across the room rather than in your lap for extended periods.
> 
> You are comparing apples and bologna. Yes, they are both dogs but they are of very different flavors.


I would agree that GSD are better at sport, but only some. Like protection. Because of their nerve and low threshold. The pitbull I had was a maniac. He not only had insane drive but was high energy as well. He would have owned in sports like doc jumping because he was athletic on a scale I’ve never seen in a dog. But as far as actual protection work goes, he wouldn’t have been a safe dog since his threshold was so low. He went from 0-10000 immediately. He did love people too. But there was a time when my dog legit protected me. He stopped a few guys from robbing me. They were going for my wallet and I was struggling with them. My dog being on leash lunged and tried to bite them. That was enough. I know he would have tore them to shreds if I let him. I was just hoping a GSD was that same type of loving dog but it is different. Still awesome just different I guess


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thinking about my own GSDs. Scarlet loves loves loves me. She spends a lot of time staring at me from across the room, parked on her dog cot. Sometimes she’ll get on the couch with me, and put her muzzle across my feet and go to sleep. That’s about as schmoozy as she gets.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Sk88 said:


> I’m so confused as to why people get them as pets if they are aloof with their own people?


Not sure how you arrived at that interpretation, but they are not. A well bred GSD should be aloof with people and other dogs outside their 'pack' (family or extended family). They are incredibly loyal, obedient and affectionate with their families. Most are not lap dogs or dogs that always want to snuggle (though some are) but every GSD I've ever had personally or known well has been very in-tune with and bonded to their people.


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Not sure how you arrived at that interpretation, but they are not. A well bred GSD should be aloof with people and other dogs outside their 'pack' (family or extended family). They are incredibly loyal, obedient and affectionate with their families. Most are not lap dogs or dogs that always want to snuggle (though some are) but every GSD I've ever had personally or known well has been very in-tune with and bonded to their people.


I wonder if I just didn’t give them enough time? How long does it take for a pup to bond with their owner?


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

My dog is extremely affectionate and cuddly. Was like this to begin with. But she is definitely not a WL.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

It really depends on the individual puppy. Just considering my current 2 WL GSDs, my male walked into the home at 8 weeks like he owned the place, and bonded very quickly with me, my wife and our older dog. My female came home at 10 weeks and took a little time to really form a bond with us. She's going on 10 years old now and is the more 'needy' of the two as far as how much attention and affection she desires. Though both are very affectionate dogs.


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

I should say too that because I asked for a personal protection dog, she gave me the dog that went off on his own. She said because he was willing to go off so far away from the pack, he is going to be the bravest one in the litter and the alpha. I really didn’t realize what that meant. She gave me a really independent, dominate type dog and I was looking more for a companion that I could do that work with. Idk if you can have both?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sk88 said:


> Ok thanks for your reply. I’m just curious as to why everyone says a German Shepherd is a good family pet? To me I’d like a dog to be interested in the fam and also affectionate to an extent. I think you’re right. The pitbull seems to be the best pet type dog that still has a ton of drive and likes to work


well they can be good family pets, but that’s not all they are and every family structure and dynamic is different. just as minivans are known to be good family cars... but not everyone wants to roll in a minivan, or they just have 1 kid instead of 5, so they select other still suitable vehicles that they prefer and make it work.

i think most breeds can be family dogs in households with previous breed experience and expectations.

_expectations_ being the keyword. i consider my current dog to be affectionate towards me, but at the same time, it’s very much when and how he enjoys it. usually leaning or laying on me, but he doesn’t like to be cuddled for instance. i work with labradors, he’s not a plug and play outgoing lab.... but i would still say he’s very loving, loyal and we have a close bond.

think about relationships also - a “great partner” can have vastly different meanings between you and i as well.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

They’re the best dog in the world for some types of people. Like me. And lots of other people on this forum.

They are an absolute oil:water/NO THANK YOU to other types of people.

And that’s completely fine! Lots of dog breeds to choose from. 

Have you interacted with many adult working line GSDs?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

each puppy is different as far as how long they take to bond. one thing you mentioned is that he really liked food and only wanted to interact if you had food - that’s not the end of the world. there are ways to use food as a means of bonding and increasing your value. i tell my clients all the time, if a stranger ran up to me and hugged me, i wouldn’t be okay with that.... if they offered me creme brûlée each time, not only would i start to tolerate their hugs, i’d eventually look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

WIBackpacker said:


> They’re the best dog in the world for some types of people. Like me. And lots of other people on this forum.
> 
> They are an absolute oil:water/NO THANK YOU to other types of people.
> 
> ...


No none. I’m only going off of the 2 weeks I had my pup. Probably wrong of me. I’ve just never had a dog that seemed to care less about my existence lol I couldn’t even get him to chase a ball or play tug with me. He just did what he wanted and ignored me until I had something he wanted or if he felt like tugging my pant leg for a few seconds. The breeder is very well known and breeds awesome dogs. I just think maybe I didn’t see the dog he was going to be and gave him back too quickly. But I was worried I spent all that money on a dog that wouldn’t be my companion 😬


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

Fodder said:


> each puppy is different as far as how long they take to bond. one thing you mentioned is that he really liked food and only wanted to interact if you had food - that’s not the end of the world. there are ways to use food as a means of bonding and increasing your value. i tell my clients all the time, if a stranger ran up to me and hugged me, i wouldn’t be okay with that.... if they offered me creme brûlée each time, not only would i start to tolerate their hugs, i’d eventually look forward to seeing them.


Well said lol 🤙


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sk88 said:


> That is very interesting! See I never knew that German Shepherds were like that. Everything I read when I type in temperament of a GSD, comes up as basically loyal loving companion. I’m so confused as to why people get them as pets if they are aloof with their own people?


They are loving and loyal but not demonstrative or silly about it. And it comes from a position of training, trust and admiration, more a partnership than an obligation. The aloofness is actually written in the breed standard description and is towards strangers not their family/pack.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

They make great family dogs, but you cannot skimp on training, and involvement. They're not a dog to put out in the backyard and forget about - so dedication is paramount.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Sk88 said:


> Ok thanks for your reply. I’m just curious as to why everyone says a German Shepherd is a good family pet? To me I’d like a dog to be interested in the fam and also affectionate to an extent. I think you’re right. The pitbull seems to be the best pet type dog that still has a ton of drive and likes to work


Jupiter, who's basically half working line, half show-line, is 2 years old. Whenever I want to go anywhere--to drive my daughter to school, to the hardware store, to the mailbox--he is there. He always wants to come, he is always up for it. When I am out with my daughter, if she's off playing somewhere else, he will be watching her the whole time. Even if I'm trying to train him and there's 25 other dogs there, his neck is craning over his shoulder to keep track of her.

I have no idea if that's protective or just nosy--hard to say.

When I'm working at home, Jupiter in the room with me (unless my wife or daughter has food--it's true that he'll abandon me for food). If I closed the door to my room, he'll whine for a while, and then slump down against the other side of the door. 

When I'm hanging out with my daughter in the house, he'll always be there. Usually trying to get us to throw his toy for him, over and over, tirelessly (there's the working line thing). 

If we're watching TV, he'll stay in the room for a while, and then usually go in the hallway, almost as if he's "guarding." Eventually, he'll come in and lay near us, or go back and forth between his two places. At least once during a show, he'll come in and sort of throw himself on me. He also has a nasty trick that he learned when he was a tiny puppy of nipping any loose skin with the front part of his teeth. Sometimes he'll lay down on my feet or against me, but that's not his normal position.

If someone rings the doorbell, he'll unleash the scariest, deepest, most powerful bark you've ever heard. It will hurt your eardrums if you're in a small or medium room. I think unless a possible robber/invader were pretty mean customers, they wouldn't want any part of a dog that could make that sound. And if you look in the window and see a 90 lb, black GSD, barking and looking ferocious, you probably will be inclined to go on to the next house.

It's true that Jupiter doesn't usually like to snuggle and doesn't angle for pets. In fact, his normal response to a pet is to move away a few feet. 

But all in all, it's a pretty good profile for a family dog. He loves his people, but he's not a hugger. He just wants to hang out with a little bit of space in between.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

In my experience, having had three (two currently, one who lived out her life with us after being a rescue), many GSDs are a little slower to bond than some other breeds, but very hard bonders once you secure their trust. Others' experiences may vary, but that has been my experience. 

They can be quite affectionate. Their temperaments can vary on this score, however, and some can be happy with what some owners used to other breeds would consider less to minimal physical affection. Our current two sleep out of crates. The younger male sleeps downstairs (so, a bit of aloofness perhaps about where he chooses to spend the night). The female sleeps right beside our bed, or if she gets warm in the night, goes into the nearby bathroom and lies on the tile floor. They both wake us up very affectionately. They nuzzle, cuddle, spoon, present themselves for petting, offer toys, etc. 

When we were picking out the male puppy, the head of our club advised do NOT pick the puppy who is aloof toward you, and doesn't want anything to do with you, wants to be off doing his own thing.
And there was indeed such a puppy, otherwise healthy and attractive. 

My somewhat rambling point is, temperaments vary within the breed, but I would not paint them as aloof toward their owners, or lacking in physical affection. 


.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Sk88 said:


> No none. I’m only going off of the 2 weeks I had my pup.


Before you make the jump and consider buying another one, I'd definitely spend real chunks of time around adult WL GSD's. Preferably some that are closely related to, or from very similar lines, as what you're looking at buying.

Mismatches happen when expectations don't line up with reality. A lot of us will paint the breed in an idyllic light, but you should take the time to form your own hands-on opinion.


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

WIBackpacker said:


> Before you make the jump and consider buying another one, I'd definitely spend real chunks of time around adult WL GSD's. Preferably some that are closely related to, or from very similar lines, as what you're looking at buying.
> 
> Mismatches happen when expectations don't line up with reality. A lot of us will paint the breed in an idyllic light, but you should take the time to form your own hands-on opinion.


That’s well said. Thank you


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, you may have given up on something magical. That loyalty you always hear about them is something that you have to earn by working and spending lots and lots of time and energy with them. The first year you will be pulling out hair and wish he wasn't so cute. A Pit will love everyone and is very forgiving. A GSD requires understanding and education. I have had several different breed of dogs and mutts over my life time but the relationship with your own (adult!!!) GSD is out of this world but it doesn't come easy.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My white shepherd is way more affectionate than my lab. They both run to greet me with love, but my lab prefers not to be hugged most of the time and he tends not to want to closely snuggle. He smooshes on my first thing in the morning for like 10 minutes and that’s his daily quota. Interestingly my old WL female was exactly the same.
My white shepherd LOVES hugs. Throws his head back and presses his cheek on mine. Loves to snuggle and lay on people and likes to be used as a pillow by people. I sometimes wake up with him as a giant wolf blanket on me.

my lab is way more interested in making friends with random strangers, my shepherd will politely say hi but he isn’t really that interested. The shepherds are usually more nosy than social. Like, they might want to sniff you or your car but they just want to scope it out and smell what they can smell, they aren’t there to make friends.


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> OP, you may have given up on something magical. That loyalty you always hear about them is something that you have to earn by working and spending lots and lots of time and energy with them. The first year you will be pulling out hair and wish he wasn't so cute. A Pit will love everyone and is very forgiving. A GSD requires understanding and education. I have had several different breed of dogs and mutts over my life time but the relationship with your own (adult!!!) GSD is out of this world but it doesn't come easy.


Very well said. I too have had dogs in my life since I was a child. The GSD's are the ones I will always think about and mourn.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Sk88 said:


> This is my first post here and I just wanted to hear from everyone.
> I have just returned a puppy after having him for only 2 weeks. I told the breeder I wanted a best friend companion dog that could do protection work. (Idk anything about it btw.)I returned him because this puppy literally wanted nothing to do with me. I’d pet him and he’d get up and go to the other room. I couldn’t get him excited for anything - a ball, tug etc. He did like food though. He just seemed very dull and unmotivated unless it was biting my pant leg or me or food. I am getting a WLGS from another breeder now and puppies are due in July. I’ve never owned a WLGS before and I’m just wondering what to expect? I chose the WLGS because of all I’ve read about them on the internet. My previous dog was a pit bull and he was the absolute best dog I’ve ever owned. Loving, loyal, protective, obedient and highly driven. This time I called the breeder and told them I want a best friend that will go with me and do things with me as well as protect me naturally. My question is, are WLGS good pets? My only experience was with a dog that was so independent that he wanted nothing to do with me unless I had food. Can a German shepherd be a loving pet and still protective once it’s old enough? Should I go for a pit bull for a better pet or should I stay with the WLGS? I love a dog with drive btw and I will be training in obedience and doc diving and possibly IGP


Sent PM.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Do you have a trainer? I would start working with one right away who has WL experience. It’s worth the cost and time of getting a good private trainer so you have feedback to back up your experiences. I’ve never had a puppy that didn’t show curiosity toward toys or people. At the same time, your previous dog was so different, you may not be correctly judging the WL temperament. A trainer will show you how to engage the dog from a young age, and will explain and interpret what you are seeing in the next puppy.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Sk88 said:


> That is very interesting! See I never knew that German Shepherds were like that. Everything I read when I type in temperament of a GSD, comes up as basically loyal loving companion. I’m so confused as to why people get them as pets if they are aloof with their own people?


Personally, I am not fond of overly affectionate dogs. My neighbours' goldendoodle can't be around me without asking for affection, which I find annoying, and I'd rather my GSD who likes to hang out with me without hanging on me. 

My GSD _is_ a loyal, loving companion. She loves me more than others, and she likes to do things with me (training, fetching etc).


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

It's taken a while for my GSD/bouvier boy to warm up to me - was 1 yo already - he certainly felt kind of "austere" at first, but now I wouldn't let him go for anything in the world and I feel there's about no limit to what I could do with him!
My experience as an owner is limited as I haven't owned GSDs before, but from what I have seen in other dogs we hang out with, they are incredibly owner-focused and willing to engage, work, please, etc. (they are actually amongst the most owner-obsessed dogs I have ever seen)


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> OP, you may have given up on something magical. That loyalty you always hear about them is something that you have to earn by working and spending lots and lots of time and energy with them. The first year you will be pulling out hair and wish he wasn't so cute. A Pit will love everyone and is very forgiving. A GSD requires understanding and education. I have had several different breed of dogs and mutts over my life time but the relationship with your own (adult!!!) GSD is out of this world but it doesn't come easy.


So it’s pretty typical in Germans shepherds that the bond takes a long time to happen? Very interesting man. I had no idea


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Do you have a trainer? I would start working with one right away who has WL experience. It’s worth the cost and time of getting a good private trainer so you have feedback to back up your experiences. I’ve never had a puppy that didn’t show curiosity toward toys or people. At the same time, your previous dog was so different, you may not be correctly judging the WL temperament. A trainer will show you how to engage the dog from a young age, and will explain and interpret what you are seeing in the next puppy.


I do have a trainer and I have bought a whole bunch of books and videos on training. I have an understanding of operant conditioning and marker training. It sounds like I just didn’t give my pup enough time to bond. And he was just seemed very mellow. I couldn’t get him to engage in tug or chasing a ball 99% of the time. But every once in a while he would. But he did love treats and so that’s what I’d use. I think I just should have given it more time after hearing from the others on here


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

How long it takes the dog to bond with you depends on the dog. How they act and show affection also depends on the dog. It’s also depends on you as an individual. If you want a dog that bonds quickly and deeply with you and is affectionate you need to look for one with high pack drive. It didn’t take me months or years to bond with my dogs. Bear came home at 12 weeks, barely saw me the first 2 days, and was undoubtedly my dog by the third day. Cion came home at 8 weeks and was pretty well bonded to me by the end of the first day. Bear doesn’t mind cuddles and he definitely comes to me seeking attention, but he’s usually off doing his own thing. Cion follows me room to room and prefers to sleep on my head.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ask him back if your heart wants it now you understand him better?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Maybe he didn’t have as much drive as you want.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

I wouldn't "expect" anything from a 2 months old dog really, my only "goal" is to make sure they feel safe and their needs are covered.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

The OP said that he never owned a working line shepherd before and he 'chose the WLGS because of all I’ve read about them on the internet.' I don't think he could evaluate if the dog had a lot of drive and what kind of drive, and we are talking about an 8 wk puppy. You can teach a pup to play with toys, train with food, and even if the dog does not have a high prey drive, zero food drive, but he can have other drives and be a very tough and a very loyal dog.

Personally, I always end up with independent dogs and I think I like it that way. A dog that constantly follows me around and looks into my face asking for guidance every single time would drive me crazy. I need my space too that's why I love shepherds.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Fourteen and a half years ago, I drove to the Cincinnati area to check out a GSD puppy I wanted to buy. Before making the decision, I did a temperament test on her, which she passed with flying colours. The real clincher, though, was when the test was done, and I sat down in a chair. She jumped up in my lap and went to sleep.

On Monday, I had to say my final goodbye to this dog. 😢 

In any breed, or any line of GSD (working show, etc.) there is a great variation in temperament. When choosing a puppy, I would always go for the one that WANTED to interact with me. Some dogs just aren't interested in human interaction, or will interact only with one person. I saw this when I chose a miniature poodle puppy for my mom. The first puppy I tested had no desire to interact with me, or had no curiosity to check things out when I took him outside. All he wanted was to go back into the house where he felt safe. Yes, a timid temperament can be genetic!

The second puppy willingly followed me when I clapped my hands and backed away from him, saying 'come,come, come!' I'm sure at that age he didn't understand the word, but it showed his willingness and desire to engage with a human.

I took him home and he made a wonderful pet for my mom. When she died, her brother in law took him. and when he went into the nursing home to visit his wife, he could barely get through the door before all the residents were wanting to pet the dog, as he had such a wonderful personality.

A good breeder will understand what you are looking for in a companion, and make the right choice for you. This obviously didn't happen with your first dog. Don't take this as meaning ALL German shepherds won't want to interact with you, because that's not true.

As for protection, most German shepherds are naturally protective. Even if you get one that isn't, the breed's reputation as a police dog will often scare people off. My puppy grew up to be the guardian of the house. She liked to sleep just inside the door, and would bark loudly at anyone who came to visit, even if it was someone she knew. When I left the house, I would almost always find her just inside the door I'd left by, waiting for me when I came home.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I always wanted independent dogs, don’t like those needy that in my face constantly. So I got Shar Pei. All of them, every single one were super affectionate. Now I have a GS, I ended again with a super affectionate dog but she is not annoying at all, very laid back. She is nice to all the people that come to our house, lots of teenagers. It doesn’t mean she is not protective. My husband was with her on the trail where there’s literally no people ever and all of a sudden some guy in a hat and sun glasses literally almost run into them. Lexie was leashed thank goodness because in a split second she turned into a vicious GS making the guy run in the opposite direction as fast as he could.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Meet the dogs. Also have a reputable breeder to match the right breeding and right pup will all be in your favor. Every dog has different personalities, temperaments. All of my dogs all had different levels of aloofness. All three of my German shepherds lived for doing things with their people and I found them not to be disconnected in any way from their people. Affection levels did vary but that always did in all my dogs. All three shepherds have one main person and that is the person that spends the most time putting their energy into the dog but enjoyed others in the household.

I had a working line who was two years old when I brought him home. Karat- He was a police trained dog. He was a serious , who was extremely disciplined and a dog who required no special training by me his novice gsd owner. He was uncomfortable with physical affection he would only express this by appearing uncomfortable. He enjoyed his own space watching everyone from a distance. We did soften him up as the years went by. I did not raise him from a pup so not sure if that comfort level of physical affection would of been different. He was a fabulous dog for me at the time and my first German shepherd. I would always bring him with me to nightly store runs. Where he would sit in my jeep and sit stare and wait till I came back out of the store not moving a muscle or making a sound just watching and waiting for me to come out of the store.

Luna my female who is a wgsl which I also see that level of discipline and less of an opportunist . Luna is independent but will often sleep either at your feet for a bit, or in the next room. She will indulge you with a few minutes of the sweetest affection and be done. At night she likes to sleep downstairs in the first floor and she patrols the house. She really enjoys the kids so much like a mother hen.

Max my asl is the more of a attention hog who likes to be in the middle of the action and not from afar. He is affectionate and he sleeps in my bed and enjoys snuggles as long as he is not to warm. He will fling his head back and I can rub his face till I fall asleep. He will often be in the same room as me but will enjoy some space alone as well. Latex At night there was someone he alerted me to who was walking down the wooded path at night through the window I can see a phone flash light disappear into a trail in the woods that connects to a residential area. I can see this from the bed. I dozed off woke up and saw max still attently lying next to me staring at the window just keeping an eye out.

Photo of Karat-would watch me on the front step unleashed and no front yard fence as I did my yard work. He would just watch.










A photo of the Max and Luna- at the helm on watch as I take a Saturday nap on the hammock with my chihuahua- Topper.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPwMuCzhxNt/


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

GSD07 said:


> The OP said that he never owned a working line shepherd before and he 'chose the WLGS because of all I’ve read about them on the internet.' I don't think he could evaluate if the dog had a lot of drive and what kind of drive, and we are talking about an 8 wk puppy. You can teach a pup to play with toys, train with food, and even if the dog does not have a high prey drive, zero food drive, but he can have other drives and be a very tough and a very loyal dog.
> 
> Personally, I always end up with independent dogs and I think I like it that way. A dog that constantly follows me around and looks into my face asking for guidance every single time would drive me crazy. I need my space too that's why I love shepherds.


I do understand the diff drives. I’ve done a lot of reading and training videos and my recent dog was a pit bull. He had an insane amount of drive. Specifically pack and prey. He was also hyper. 😬 But def the pup I had was super hard. To correct him she told me to grab him by the scruff of the neck and shake him and yell no!! You would do that and he would come back 2 or 3 more times lol but he did not have much drive. He was very mellow. I couldn’t get him to chase anything, except for once in a while. He did have an amount of food drive tho. I would bring out the treats and he would give me undivided attention until he knew training was over. Or I should say engagement. I was really just wanting a dog that would bond with me and want to be around me at least sometimes lol he was waaaaay too independent for me. But then again, maybe I didn’t give him enough time. I got him at 7 weeks and only had him for 2. She said he would bond with me after we trained together and that his drives would develope. But everything I’ve seen on videos etc show working dogs chasing rags and balls and playing tug and he wouldn’t do that 90% of the time so I freaked and took him back. Also he wanted nothing to do with me 90% of the time. Thousands of dollars spent I wanted a better dog I guess


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Was there a particular reason that the breeder let him go at only 7 weeks?


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lexie’s mom said:


> I always wanted independent dogs, don’t like those needy that in my face constantly. So I got Shar Pei. All of them, every single one were super affectionate. Now I have a GS, I ended again with a super affectionate dog but she is not annoying at all, very laid back. She is nice to all the people that come to our house, lots of teenagers. It doesn’t mean she is not protective. My husband was with her on the trail where there’s literally no people ever and all of a sudden some guy in a hat and sun glasses literally almost run into them. Lexie was leashed thank goodness because in a split second she turned into a vicious GS making the guy run in the opposite direction as fast as he could.


That sounds like the exact type of dog that I want! Where did you get her?


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> Fourteen and a half years ago, I drove to the Cincinnati area to check out a GSD puppy I wanted to buy. Before making the decision, I did a temperament test on her, which she passed with flying colours. The real clincher, though, was when the test was done, and I sat down in a chair. She jumped up in my lap and went to sleep.
> 
> On Monday, I had to say my final goodbye to this dog. 😢
> 
> ...


That’s well said man! I want a dog that wants to be with me and interact. I don’t mean an insecure clingy dog but just one that enjoys interacting with me. Thanks for that


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Lexie was listed on Craigslist. We got her basically free in exchange for kids toys from the family with 5 little kids. I know that her sire is AKC registered but her dam wasn’t-didn’t want to pay xtra money. I don’t have any info about her genetics. She will be 2 y.o in Aug.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Our WL pup loved us from the get-go, to be honest. At 18 weeks, he's getting more aloof with strangers, and couldn't care less about them as we walk down the street, but he wasn't always like that. I think when the next litter that you're looking at is born, and old enough to see how they behave, spend some time with all the puppies and get to know the one you want. It sounds like you want a dog who you can work or play with a fair bit, so let the breeder know what you want. they should be able to help
Our pup had serious play and food drive by five weeks old, and he's the exact same still. He'll work for everything. However, I know what it's like to have a dog with little to no drive. My chow is like that, and while I know that they are completely different breeds of dogs, and chows are companion dogs, it is so hard to train a dog with no drive at all. and not a lot of fun too


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sk88 said:


> I do understand the diff drives. I’ve done a lot of reading and training videos and my recent dog was a pit bull. He had an insane amount of drive. Specifically pack and prey. He was also hyper. 😬 But def the pup I had was super hard. To correct him she told me to grab him by the scruff of the neck and shake him and yell no!! You would do that and he would come back 2 or 3 more times lol but he did not have much drive. He was very mellow. I couldn’t get him to chase anything, except for once in a while. He did have an amount of food drive tho. I would bring out the treats and he would give me undivided attention until he knew training was over. Or I should say engagement. I was really just wanting a dog that would bond with me and want to be around me at least sometimes lol he was waaaaay too independent for me. But then again, maybe I didn’t give him enough time. I got him at 7 weeks and only had him for 2. She said he would bond with me after we trained together and that his drives would develope. But everything I’ve seen on videos etc show working dogs chasing rags and balls and playing tug and he wouldn’t do that 90% of the time so I freaked and took him back. Also he wanted nothing to do with me 90% of the time. Thousands of dollars spent I wanted a better dog I guess


You need a better breeder. The pup was the least of your issues.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

If you want to read about bonding with a WL GSD, Google Fama bomb dog. It takes a bit, but it's worth it.

That being said, my current puppy was all about me from the get go and he is much easier to train and manage than Fama was.


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

How do I know if it’s a good breeder or not? I am talking with another breeder right now and all of her dogs are working dogs titled in Shutzhund. But instead of saying I want a protection dog I told her I want a best bud that will go with me everywhere I go and still have a protective instinct. She said she would pick a couple dogs for me that would match that. Dogs with a lower drive that are social. She also said all of her dogs will have that instinct when they are old enough. Does this sound like a good breeder? Lol I have no idea


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

David Winners said:


> If you want to read about bonding with a WL GSD, Google Fama bomb dog. It takes a bit, but it's worth it.
> 
> That being said, my current puppy was all about me from the get go and he is much easier to train and manage than Fama was.


Thank you


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

Sk88 said:


> How do I know if it’s a good breeder or not? I am talking with another breeder right now and all of her dogs are working dogs titled in Shutzhund. But instead of saying I want a protection dog I told her I want a best bud that will go with me everywhere I go and still have a protective instinct. She said she would pick a couple dogs for me that would match that. Dogs with a lower drive that are social. She also said all of her dogs will have that instinct when they are old enough. Does this sound like a good breeder? Lol I have no idea


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Spend time around her adult dogs. Then see what you think.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

My GSD is more affectionate than most, but only with me. He will literally curl his body around me. As someone upthread said, he is owner-obsessed...lol. I knew I wanted a more affectionate dog and a dog to work with me, so I asked my breeder for a puppy with high pack drive and focus. Boy, did I get that quality in spades!

With that being said, he prefers to lay across the room from me on the cool tile, and just stare at me. I think David mentioned this. He likes to be able to keep an eye on the whole room, the front door, and my other dog. He’s VERY situationally aware...which is common for this breed.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

IllinoisNative said:


> My GSD is more affectionate than most, but only with me. He will literally curl his body around me. As someone upthread said, he is owner-obsessed...lol. I knew I wanted a more affectionate dog and a dog to work with me, so I asked my breeder for a puppy with high pack drive and focus. Boy, did I get that quality in spades!
> 
> With that being said, he prefers to lay across the room from me on the cool tile, and just stare at me. I think David mentioned this. He likes to be able to keep an eye on the whole room, the front door, and my other dog. He’s VERY situationally aware...which is common for this breed.


Yes, it's the trait that strikes me most. Whether they like to "cuddle" or not, these shepherds will always gravitate around you like your own little satellite, and keep an eye on you.
With some dogs you have to teach "stick around", with shepherds you have to teach "give me a break" lol


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Depends on the dog and also line. Some Czech dogs don’t have high pack drive and will not stick around silently admiring the owner right out of the box, they will have better things to do. 

I’m reading about David’s Fama ❤ What a fascinating story, and I’m very thankful he shared his experience and gave us a glimpse into the true working dog world.

The funny thing for me was to read that at the beginning the new handlers job was to suck. It resonated with me because this was exactly what I told my husband, that the first two years with our current puppy we will suck, big time, make mistakes, and everyone around us will look down at our dog training skills


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Tom's dog Omen is much like his dad Komet - he spends a few minutes a couple of times a day being a lap dog here and there - usually because he weighs 90 pounds! Buthe is never more than 3 or 4 feet away from me by his choice. I have a male pup right now - Tiger - who is extremely bonded, and definitely thinks he is a lap dog....he will get on the couch, snuggle while rolling on his back with his legs thrown across me, and lay his head on my chest...ironically, the initial person who was supposed to buy him refused to take him because he was not "interested" in him and he did not want a dog who "did not like him".....this pup is OBNOXIOUSLY affectionate! Some just take a little time to love you!  

Photo is at my office - Komet (at my feet) and Tiger by the door.....Tiger's latest is jumping up on the counter/desk to look out the window...they are either here or each m
akes a den under the workstations.

There are currently a few directions in working lines - some high sport oriented litters will probably not fit your needs, but there are usually puppies in every litter that cover a range of drive level and usually a few can make wonderful companion animals.

Lee


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Before Star's rear got weak due to old age, she'd put her paws up in my lap a couple of times a day, and ask for a cuddle. I didn't allow her up on the sofa, though.

The GSD I had when my husband was alive wasn't at all good with strangers, and had been known to growl or snap at them if they got too much in her face when she'd just met them. With my husband though, if we got separated on a walk, she'd run back and forth between the two of us. If we were hugging, she'd often push in between us so she could get some affection, too!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

GSD07 said:


> Depends on the dog and also line. Some Czech dogs don’t have high pack drive and will not stick around silently admiring the owner right out of the box, they will have better things to do.


Very true. Mine is from West German Working lines and I asked for high pack drive. He came out of the box that way. His focus and engagement are off the charts, which makes training a dream. I knew German Shepherds weren’t Goldens but I still wanted a higher degree of affection than the standard...which still isn’t at Golden levels. I can’t get a picture of him sleeping because, if I so much as lift an eyebrow, his eyes shoot open. He’s 100% dedicated to watching me. I call him my own personal stalker. LOL


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

We have a wgsl puppy (19 months). She is affectionate with us now but that is more recent and still brief. When she was a puppy puppy, I would sit down with her on the floor and she would get up and walk away lol. Cannoli is my first mammal and I expected her to just love me right away. But it turns out she is like my lizards. It took time for her to get to know us. Two weeks is a very short period of time with any dog. I couldn't become best friends with someone in only two weeks. Cannoli is also independent. I have very rarely, if ever, seen her get protective. 

Cannoli is my first dog (husband's second) and our first German and puppy. We went with wgsl because we read (and breeders told us) a working line is more ideal for people who have more experience than we do. I had no dogs to compare her to, but now I have spent time with puppies from other breeds that my friends or family has gotten and I can say with certainty, "Cannoli is a lot of dog." I love her and wouldn't change anything. But she is not right for everyone. 



Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

I am limited on experience but a good breeder will not just sell you a dog. They will want to know all about you before they trust you with one of their puppies. They should also be open to you, and encourage you, to meet their dogs. 


They should also of course do genetic testing to ensure that highest possibility of good health. 

I really recommend reading the book "how to be your dogs best friend" from the monks of new skeet. They talk about the whole process they go through in their breeding program. 

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I have a great Breeder And was looking for companion. Key things for that is medium drives, biddable with an off switch.

My Breeder has a very active Facebook page with owners of her dogs posting progress and sharing even years after getting them. Also a very large percentage of owners who get multiple dogs from her.

Personally if a Breeder has pups available right now instead of waiting list I’d be very suspect.


----------

